# Canning garlic and onions?



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

S it possible to can garlic or onions if they are minced or turned into paste? Very new to canning here.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Don't know. Never tried. I dehydrate all my garlic and onions. Why would you want to can them?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't tell you if you can "can" them, but nothing beats fresh garlic for cooking. Nothing. We even grill garlic and eat it as is.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I've purchased minced garlic in a jar. Onions I am unsu,re of.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont generally can onions, they turn to mush, especially if you mince them. The only way I can them is whole little ones (under 1 inch) and pickled. Temps are lower with the water bath. The pressure cooker turns them to mush. I would dehydrate, they take little time to soak and are just as easy as the canned ones would be. Plus you would not be opening a whole can for just a coupt TB or so.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

I would DEFINITELY dehydrate the onions. We have a bag of fresh we store downstairs in a large mesh bag for fresh, the rest we dehydrate. We use a LOT of onions here and the dehydrated are especially handy for soups and sauces.

Garlic..........We do it 3 ways. You can dehydrate it, store it hanging or in mesh bags, or another way we have found is to put it in a blender with a good olive oil. We store this in half pint jars in the freezer until we are ready to thaw another jar.......must keep refrigerated after thawing. We use this often for some of everything. This will store for a month or 2 in the refrigerator before it goes rancid.

Nothing beats the wild garlic we have been fortunate enough to grow.........just gotta partition it off as it can take over your garden as the walking onions can.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

Okie dokie............Found a site explaining how to can garlic.

http://barefeetinthekitchen.blogspot.com/2012/09/preserving-garlic-for-winter.html


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I put my dehydrated onions and garlic in separate pint sized jars. Like Tigger, we use lots and lots. 

Sentry, I agree that nothing beats fresh garlic, but not always available. But since I've been growing my own, I am hooked.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> We even grill garlic and eat it as is.


I'll be sure to set up a separate table, in another room, whenever you're coming over for dinner. :surrender:


----------



## WishesHeart (Sep 26, 2012)

I never tried such things before, seems like an interesting activity to stick with.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Nov 28, 2012)

Garlic stores well on its own with out any extra effort. I grow lots of garlic. I just hang it and let dry, break the cloves apart and store in a open basket on the shelf. Onions dehydrate ok or if chopped can be frozen ok.
Nancy


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.rural-revolution.com/2011/10/canning-garlic.html

Depending on how much you would go through I'd can in small jelly jars.


----------



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

I can onions by the quart - at 10 pounds for 40 minutes.
I tryed dehydrateing, But they tasted like nothing. Kinda like what I think straw would taste like.not sure where I went wrong.

I used one jar in the crock poured over rabbit. made a nice gravey with the both it made.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Never tried canning onions or garlic BUT, pickled garlic is good. Just do them like you were making dill pickles, just without the cucumbers. 

Pretty good but have never cooked with them, just eat them like pickles.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I can onions. 

Just parboil them and jar them up and process for 35 minutes in the pressure canner.

Garlic shouldn't minced and canned because oils don't can well.

Garlic keeps so well that it really isn't necessary anyway.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Pickled is what you want I think, like mentioned above. The minced garlic that you get in a jar is actually pickled, just not done with a ton of vinegar. The canning process pretty much destroys garlic and onions although a paste might fare better. Pickled garlic and onions are pretty awesome, and you can find recipes that use more or less vinegar to suit your taste and there are ways to keep them more firm if you want.


----------

